# Question For Omega Seamaster Chrono-Quartz Owners



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

My example was serviced by STS in January but the analogue display stopped a few days ago. 9 months seems a bit short to me, so I wondered how long the batteries last in your C-Q?

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Can you tell I'm a bit bored today


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey mate

Long time no speak! Anyway, I can tell you, they last about....... nine months! lol

In all seriousness the things suck juice like there is no tomorrow, i've got through two sets in a year! That said my MQ2,4Mhz needed a battery change after nine months too!

But then my TC2 needed a battery change after four months







I should really stop showing off with it shouldn't I?

LOL

Cheers Tom


----------

